# [A - Aman'Thul] "German sYndikat"



## Jordin (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

 Für den Kader unserer ambitionierten 10er-Gruppe suchen wir talentierte Spieler, die interessiert sind, den Content mit uns zu bestreiten. 

 Da wir ein recht frischer Zusammenschluss in WoW sind - wobei German.Syndikat erstmalig 2007 als reiner Battlefield Clan gegründet wurde und schnell zu einem Multigaming Clan heranwuchs -, sind wir noch relativ flexibel was die Klassenauswahl anbelangt. 


 Im aktuellen Content favorisieren wir jedoch folgende Klassen und suchen deshalb gezielt nach: 


*DD: *Paladin, Schattenpriester oder Mage





 In unsere Gemeinschaft solltest du außerdem mitbringen:
*
1. Interesse*.
Das gilt zum einem für deine Klasse und andererseits bezüglich des Raids. 
 Um einen homogenen Spielfluss gewährleisten zu können, setzen wir voraus, dass sich jeder (!) im Vorfeld über Bosse und Taktik informiert hat. Guides lesen oder Videos schauen solltest du freiwillig, selbstständig und mit Freude tun. Die Zeit, die durch Bosserklärungen investiert werden müsste, kann somit in produktive Spielzeit umgesetzt werden. Dies sollte auch in deinem Interesse sein.
 Darüber hinaus sollte es eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, dass du dich über Patchnotes und Klassenänderungen informierst. Ein fundiertes Klassenwissen ist Voraussetzung.
*
2. Zuverlässigkeit und Motivation.* 
Neun andere Spieler verlassen sich auf dich. Genauso sollst du dich auf sie verlassen können.
*
3. Kritikfähigkeit und Improvisation.* 
Auf konstruktive Weise natürlich. Wir erwarten, dass gesagt wird, wenn etwas schief läuft. Wenn der Melee nur 9k DPS fährt, sollte in der Tat darüber gesprochen werden. Des Weiteren sollte es dein Spieler-Ego ertragen können, auf Raidansagen zu hören und diese zu befolgen, auch wenn du im Augenblick lieber Schaden fahren möchtest. DPS ist schön und gut. Ein Unterbrecher, der seine Fähigkeit gezielt einsetzt: noch besser!
*
4. Gute Kommunikation.* 
Dein Headset sollte funktionieren und dein TS gut kalibriert sein. 

*5. Selbstverständlichkeiten - oder Dinge, die man nicht extra sagen müssen sollte.*
 
Bufffood, Flasks, Tränke etc. benutzen.
 
Installation folgender Addons: Deadly Boss Mods oder BigWigs und Recount (nicht nur DPS-Daten, sondern ggf. zur Analyse)
 
Spaß und tatkräftige Unterstützung dabei, gemeinsam etwas Tolles zu schaffen.

*Wir bieten im Gegenzug: *

Stabile und konstante Raids 	


Eine kompetente Raidleitung 	

 
Fokussierte und konzentrierte Mitspieler
 
Forum
 
TS3-Server
*Unsere Raidzeiten:* 
Montag: 19:30 &#8211; 23:00 Uhr 
Dienstag: 19:30 &#8211; 23:00 Uhr

*Interesse?
*Homepage mit Forum: http://wowgilden.net/German_sYndikat
PM@me oder ingame @Sinzer oder Ýoda


----------



## Jordin (22. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (6. Januar 2013)

/update


----------



## Jordin (18. Januar 2013)

/update

atm nur noch 1 Tank gesucht. 

call me, baby!


----------



## Jordin (10. Februar 2013)

/date up

Wir sind eigentlich komplett, versuchen aber das Setup zu optimieren, um Klassendoppelungen zu vermeiden.
Demnach halten wir nach einem talentierten *Schurken *(oder Dudu-Katze) oder *Paladin *Ausschau.


----------



## Jordin (25. Februar 2013)

push'n'updated


----------

